# **Saturday Only** Moving Sale - Southlake



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Posted from an email I received:

Aquarium Maintenance Company moving out of our space in Southlake to a new space. Have lots of used equipment and overstocked equipment that we need to clean out. We are having a sale on Saturday May 7th from 11am till 7pm. Things up for sale are lighting systems, sumps, calcium reactors, skimmers, base sand, live rock, return pumps, powerheads, timers, heaters, retrofit items. Free frag rock with fifty dollar purchase or more(one per customer--limited supply). Sales are cash or check only. Email [email protected] for questions. Address is 2107 Greenbriar Dr. Ste B Southlake, TX 76092. Don't come early because we have already moved out of this space and no one will be there to help you until Saturday.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

This maintenance company is run by Vanessa Glass and is/was called *Glass Aquatics*. I have visited her in the past and looked through her warehouse. Most of the items she has are saltwater-related, such as protein skimmers, overflows, sumps, etc. I did find a 10lb CO2 tank with Milwaukee regulator for $40 that was usuable, but another I looked at was heavily corroded and the regulator broken. I initially went there to buy a Milwaukee PH Controller, but it was missing the power supply. I doubt there would be many items any of us would be interested in, except a bulkhead or some other small item.

Jim


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you Jim.....that's one less thing for my OCD to worry about (that i'm missing out)....now to find a way to buy peggy's tank and marci's oscar.....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that place is a hit or miss in my opinion. that is the place where I got roberts c02 regulator a long time ago with a bottle and we split the cost because he only needs the reulator and i just needed the bottle... there prices where the same prices as LFS, when they said they do whole sell prices.. but any way, did any one go to that sale?


----------

